# HGH promoting supplements



## at1970 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi, has anyone here got experience with any of the HGH supplements that are freely on sale? Do they work or are they all fakes in their claims? Thanks.


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

if your talking about the sprays etc, load of rubbish mate, save your dough.


----------



## at1970 (Nov 2, 2010)

I am talking about tablets. I also read that the spray is almost useless. I was wondering if tablets have shown to have any noticeable effects.


----------



## THE COLONEL (Mar 25, 2009)

tablets are rubbish also


----------



## chetanbarokar (Mar 1, 2010)

at1970 said:


> Hi, has anyone here got experience with any of the HGH supplements that are freely on sale? Do they work or are they all fakes in their claims? Thanks.


I wasnt at all aware of such things.

Can you specify some names of these products you are talking about?


----------



## at1970 (Nov 2, 2010)

eg http://www.amazon.co.uk/HGH-Mass-Potentiator-supplement-comprehensive/dp/B002NKP9ZQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288817272&sr=8-1

actually this web site adevrtises dozens, right at the top of this page...


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

at1970 said:


> eg http://www.amazon.co.uk/HGH-Mass-Potentiator-supplement-comprehensive/dp/B002NKP9ZQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288817272&sr=8-1
> 
> actually this web site adevrtises dozens, right at the top of this page...


It's just a gimmick to part naive people from their money... 

Don't waste your money on it...if you want HGH increase...you have to inject for it... :thumbup1:


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

like the OTC test boosters out there they all do work to some degree but the increase is so small it would not be noticed... at all...

i have heard that these combined with AAS can work well synergistically however.... not sure if true or not,,,

TODDUK: cant ask those questions dude.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

For the price, GHRP-6 or 2 is the best option to boost HGH. Much cheaper than HGH, but not useless like most HGH products.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

at1970 said:


> eg http://www.amazon.co.uk/HGH-Mass-Potentiator-supplement-comprehensive/dp/B002NKP9ZQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288817272&sr=8-1


:laugh: Brilliant.


----------



## daniel9ds (Nov 4, 2010)

I am a newbie here and just wanna say Hi to everyone. I am Daniel from Pennsylvania, US.

__________________

free photoshop tutorials


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

Glutamine can help and actually has a benefit and is pretty cheap, if you just want a supplement go for that before bed and post workout.

If you want hgh though the only option is hgh and it isn't an option for everybody.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

L-Arginine works before sleep, but not really enough to make a noticeable difference.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Doink said:


> Glutamine can help and actually has a benefit and is pretty cheap, if you just want a supplement go for that before bed and post workout.
> 
> If you want hgh though the only option is hgh and it isn't an option for everybody.


likewise.

i take my hgh shot beofre bed along with glutamine. also take it post workout along with my BCAA's.


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

Well nothing that will show dramitic difference

I have used 8g GABA with 10g Glutamine pre bed

Gaba has studies taht show an increase on growth hormone upto 400% however the studie I read did state they didnt knew what effecty this would have on muscle building etc

I think if sleep is deep workouts will be more productive therefore better opportunities for growth/fat loss, but these products will not be the main reason


----------

